# the pigeons I saved and raised has been taped/tagged



## ioana (Apr 25, 2005)

Today the pigeon I feed daily showed up with light green tags/tapes around his legs. Who did it and what does that mean? Please shed some light on this issue. I saved and raised this baby and set him free about two month ago. He comes to my house daily with his gang (he seems to be the leader) and I feed them and watch them. Thank you for your expertise. Also, if you found any injured birds in Las Vegas area, I'll be happy to take care of them for free, of course. Thank you!


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

ioana said:


> Today the pigeon I feed daily showed up with light green tags/tapes around his legs. Who did it and what does that mean? Please shed some light on this issue. I saved and raised this baby and set him free about two month ago. He comes to my house daily with his gang (he seems to be the leader) and I feed them and watch them. Thank you for your expertise. Also, if you found any injured birds in Las Vegas area, I'll be happy to take care of them for free, of course. Thank you!


He/she, could be part of an "urban pigeon study". Sometimes different groups studying pigeons will catch ferals, do a quick "physical" on them of sorts, draw some blood, tag and release them... and then, later, look to catch them again.

I wouldn't worry about it too much.

You may want to surf the web a bit to see if there are any urban bird studies or urban pigeon studies or feral pigeon studies going on in your local area. Possibly you could participate. Check the local colleges too to see if they are involved was a though I had too.


----------



## pigeonlover01 (Feb 9, 2005)

*pigeon banded*

the bird may have been caught and the one who caught him could have placed a band on him to show that it is his 
if you want you can catch him and replace the bands considering it is yours and that you raised hime .....................happened to me before


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

I would catch the pigeon and remove the band, and replace it with one of yours (if your have any). Either someone is claiming your pidgie as their own or someone is conducting studies, and I personally would choose not to have a study done on my pigeon.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I agree with alaska.
The study might be harmless, but since we don't know that for sure you better remove the tag.

Reti


----------



## ioana (Apr 25, 2005)

*What is the best/safest/easiest way to catch a pigeon?*

Any advice is Greatly appreciated. Are there any nets or similar products available in Pet Stores (what is the name for these items) Thank you and Have a Fabulous Day!


----------



## ioana (Apr 25, 2005)

*Sorry, I forgot to mention*

that I live in Las Vegas, NV. Thanks!!!!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Iona...!


You are in Las Vegas?


So am I...

I know nothing about what 'green tags' may mean, but somehow it does not sound 'good' to me...can you catch your little one and remove the 'tags'?

What part of town are you in?

I am downtown...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey you two,

LOL, I wondered when one of youse would catch on  ! Ioana, it's called a bird net and I saw one recently at one of the online pij supply houses if your local pet store doesn't carry them. I think it was Foy's but not sure. Here's a link for the supply houses:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9455

Maybe Phil has one, and could give you a hand. Think he's got just about everything else 'cept maybe an x-ray machine  

fp


----------



## ioana (Apr 25, 2005)

*You are simply the greatest!*

I have SO much to learn from you all!
I started my "love affair" with pigeons about a year and a half ago when I've moved to Las Vegas. I knew nothing about pigeons/doves but I was fortunate enough to "meet" quite a few of them. And, with not prior experience, I was able to save the lived of maybe 15-20 of them. They were my babies and loved them all like I cannot even express. Gived them names, pampered them, took pictures of them and once they were ok--set them free. They truly left deep marks on my heart! I cried when I released them and also cried when I lost some of them.

Phil, I live in SW area at the Lake , near Durango Dr. and Desert Inn. If you ever need a helping hand, an "apprentice" PLEASE let me know. The pigeon that was tagged? is one of two brothers (Licorice 1) I saved about two months ago. He comes every morning at 6:30 to get his breakfast. He is the leader on a flock of maybe 15 other pigeons. I do not know how best/safest to catch him and remove the tags. 
Heartfelt thanks to all of you for your kindness and expertise.
Marieta


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi fp,


Oh...funny, I do not really have all that much, just a few things...no 'Net-on-a-stick', but it would be a good idea to have one...

The other day, I was talking to someone about finding a very obsolete 'X-Ray' outfit, which one could shield a little better if one wanted I s'pose, and...

Maybe after I have moved...I will find one. I would much rather have a friendly Vet who is willing to be a good sport once in a while on that score though. Really, one could use one of those early 1970s console color tee-vees, and just hold the film plate behind it while someone watches re-runs of Hogan's Heros or something, and get a decent enough poor man's x-ray machine that way...Lol...as well as getting leukemae and who knows what else from the damned thing.

Anyway...

What fun...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Marieta,


Most of those who I had captured at times, from my own wild Flock here, were Birds who were comfortable with me crouching down near them while they grazed. I allways used to do this for a few minutes each time I put seeds out, but often, having so much to do, I just put their Seeds out and I do not crouch there or 'graze' with them.

But, anyway, once they accept you being a frequent co-grazer, it is easier to be poised and ready and crouching close to the ground, to grab one's intended patient to bring them in and do something for them. This in itself has many small details with in it.

Such as, if the intended one feels you looking 'at' him or her, they will shy away...if you 'think' about grabbing any of them it will likely spoil the chance also. One must know what one intends to do, and yet one must not think about it nor entertain mental images of it or of it's eventuality. One must have a blank or a other-occupied or diffused-attention of mind, or else they will know something is up and be skittish.

In effect, one must assume the method of an effecient preditor, only with a benovelent intent for one's target. And to do so, one does not look at them, and certainly one does not look at their eyes. One keeps one's gaze off of them so they are visible but peripheral somewhat, and one does not think about or envision what one is to do. That way, with one's hands poised close to the ground, with the Seeds scattered closely to where one's hands are...one waits for the intended patient to come within easy reach, ideally, to come right between one's hands or just in front of them, and one grabs them from the front and the sides and immediatly shifts one's somehow gently, loose yet firm grasp of them to cover their head with one cupped palm, and yet to secure them wholey. I would not know how to describe this, but it comes with practice. These are of course quite strong Birds! and they will tend to protest. 

If held just right, they do not wiggle as much or fight it as much, and, also, I immediately lift them up to my eye level and look them in the eye and get their personal attention into some communication with me, and talk with them as I start walking in with them...telling them how I am going to help them with their whatever-it-is, since they have no way to do so for themselves.

None of them, not the flock itself, ever seemed to hold this against me afterward.

Many times, Birds have presented themselves or come in on their own to be helped with something, so, I am satisfied that the discomfort or momentary fear of those whom I have grabbed, was not held against me, but was accepted somehow and caused no trauma worth their time to be bothered with after.

Sometimes a Bird has seemed to want my help, but was nervous about letting me pick it up...so, these I tend to coax into some little area or other where, being cornered sort-of, they can kind of let themselves just cringe and go with it, and are gently coerced logisticaly into letting me pick them up, which usually they then do not mind at all once i have picked them up...

it is just that for them, being held or picked up is a foreign and scarey thing that normally has no place in their Worlds of course, unless it means being caught by soneone who is intending to eat them, like a Cat or Dog...so...the Wild ones are seldom willing to let it occur without some nervousness about it, even when they know it needs to happen and they in fact want one's help.

They are quite wiley Birds of course, so one must be clever to catch them by that method of being poised and crouching amid them with the Seeds scattered close to one's hands.

If one is swift and sure and has the right hold or grasp on them, and talks with them then in the right sort of way, they do not panic or flip out...nor do they seem to have much worry or distrust of one when they are in their cage then, undergoing their treatment, or, if for your situaion, you just need to hold them for a little bit while you or you and an aide remove the bands and release them.


Remember, as Terry kindly reminded me about, do not turn them onto their backs, unless their head is definitely higher, since the contents of their crops could otherwise come up into their esophagus and get into their windpipe and harm them seriously. So, make sure to keep their head highest...and avoid any pressure or holding of them on their Crop.


If the 'grab' goes awry or gets fumbled, which has happenned to me sometimes, the Bird will not tend to let themselves get near my hands again for some time, and, will be distrustful. Where, those ( string feet say) with whom the grab went well and I released soon after, seemed to be fine with it and did not appear to distrust getting near my hands an hour later, or the next day or whatever.

A clean grab then, is the ideal...and somehow one must also do so where they can not get their feet 'up' against one's hands or they will likely strat pushing themself out of one's grasp...when done right it works perfectly, but there is little room for error in the hold.

Having the end few inches of the toe from a cotton sock, can make for a good head covering for them once one has got them...usually, they co-operate more easily with their head momentarily covered...Lol...keeping one's thought clear and definite in talking with them is a good thing. Think only, and clearly, of helping them and have mental images of it being benovelent and careing and happy. Do not let yourself put energy or attention into them struggleing or anything alse that is not 100 percent positively about the deed at hand of helping them.

Anyway, I just woke up and am kinda groogy so far...lol...

I am downtown, just South of Charleston, on Commerce, (where the Overpass is, that allways floods if it rains) the next street over from, and paralell to, Main...north of Oakey. The last 'commercial' seedy armpit of the inner city here, just north of the so called 'Naked City'...and central to such of a 'Skid-Row' as exists here.

All these old buildings are soon to be torn down to favor a 'redevelopement' of the Downtown, meaning, the insiders now will be (much) richer, and hi-rise condos and office building will be built where for decades, little seedy sleepy tattoo parlors and rubber-stamp and used Tire places used to be. The land, the 'footprint' now, is where it's at, and the buildings themselves do not matter now...

Anyway, pick some 'Starbucks' or something that is kinda half-way, and I will treat for some Coffee and Pastries some early afternoon or evening or something...and we can talk about Birds and Life in Las Vegas and so on...

Happy to share whatever I have...on any of it...

Best wishes, 

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## ioana (Apr 25, 2005)

*Phil, How can I possibly thank you enough for your kindness?*

Reading your message my mind wandered to a beautiful movie I've seen a few years ago and made quite an impresion on me -- "The Horse Whisperer" Why do I feel tempted to call you the "Bird Whisperer"? It seems to me that your love of these birds can only be surpassed by the kindness and generosity of your heart. 

Thank you SO very much for sharing with us your knowledge & wisdom on how best to take care/help them.

I'll be out to Lake Tahoe for a couple of weeks but I will take you up on your invitation and contact you back upon my return.

My very best wishes to you,

Marieta


----------

